# lost and found



## Alannayoon (Jun 22, 2011)

lastyear on diwali festival my dogge was lost. due to the fire crackers and bombs sounds my dogge was lost.
the story begins this way i searched for it for a week and could not find it. but it was taken care or a shop keeper who used to feed it daily.
i unexpectedly came to know from a fnd of mine saying that one of the same kind was seen in a nearby shop.
i rushed there to find out and got my cute baby back 

any one having such kind of stories can share with me 
i wanna have a book published on dogs stories. 
comedy and fun made with dogs relating ships, games played with them. etc etc


----------



## priya899 (May 25, 2011)

In order to impress his beautiful French neighbor, Dylan Ramsey dognaps her pet pooch so he can return him and become a hero. Unfortunately, things do not work out as planned.

priya


----------



## MarkSteve (Jul 21, 2011)

I was on walk with my small Maltese where my baby ran and hide his self behind some branches and plants.In very few minutes some one did steal my dog.when i reached there then i got shocked that my dog was not there.You can not guess about my feelings.I am still finding my dog and request to that person that please dont be cruel man whoever you are.


----------



## gillybean1 (Sep 6, 2011)

brindle/black staff missing from garden in runcorn large build with skin tag underneath name tez partly blind and old


----------

